# Retrofit Aftermarket Fence for Bosch 4100



## Richard Siegfried (Jan 21, 2010)

I have a Bosch 4100 that I am generally happy with. The fence leaves something to be desired. Would love to have larger saw but don't have the room. Has anyone successfully and painlessly retrofitted a Bosch Jobsite saw with a precision aftermarket fence? If so, which one and how?

I do understand that it makes little sense to add a $300+ fence to a saw of that type but some of us don't have another option.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I have the Bosch 4000*

I found the fence, probably identical to yours, to be perfectly "adequate", it locks up square and won't move when bumped. I don't know what issues you are having, can you be more specific? 
I totally agree it make no sense to spend $300 for a fence on a $500 saw. You can sell your saw and take the money and get the saw/fence you really want or remedy the fence you have until better times roll. 
The 4100 saw has some great features not found on most jobsite saws:


----------

